# baitcaster outfits??



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Can anyone suggest the best value for money baitcaster outfit for chasing mangrove jack? Looking to spend 6 to 700 all up. I haven't used one for years so any help would be great.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I catch most of my jacks casting to snags.What I look for in a jack outfit is accurate casting and heaps of guts for yanking rampaging fish out. I like a fast-tapered high modulus rod which will load up quickly after hookup. The reel needs to have a strong smooth drag. Reels like the daiwa zillion, Shimano chronarch and Abu Garcia revo will do the job well. I have a St Croix rod which I find great for this style of fishing. This is a style of fishing where I think rod choice is more important than the reel. It's imperative to place your lure tight up against the snags and be able to turn a powerful fish in close proximity to trouble.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Zillion type r on a dobyns rod would look sick


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That's not coming in under budget


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This
http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/reel ... pe-ii.html
With something like the 4kg versio of this
http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/rods ... 03525.html
and some of this
http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/line ... 02182.html


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Yes I've Now found out the hard way TWICE how important it is to have a short heavy rod And a baitcaster. I like the look of the zillion.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

You can get a dobyns from tackle warehouse America for 180 delivered, highly recommend them thats where my dobyns come from ..

And can easily pick up a zillion for 400 over seas


----------

